# Here is my Bianchi Sempre , cool like hell!



## kimmy_rai (Jul 8, 2014)

My sempre pro 2013
Super Record Spd 11 full set
Bora 80 Ultra


----------



## kimmy_rai (Jul 8, 2014)

how do you guys think of my sempre with Zipp 404?

which one is more beautiful?


----------



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

That's a beautiful bike! Grats, have fun and ride the hell out of it.

Tom


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the beautiful thing is the Campagnolo SR


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

a beauty...


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Loving it! I like the Zipps better. I'd like Enve 3.4s even moar!!!!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Bora!
I like the frame a lot. I ride one myself.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Macho looking ride! It looks tight and fast.


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

I like the look with the Campagnolo Wheels great looking Bike.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

My Sempre...its a great ride


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

I just tinkled seeing that! Damn fine ride, damn fine! Looks wise, both are beautiful but for the love of all that's right...put an all black (or even white) saddle on that thing!


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

Beautiful bike. Enjoy.


----------

